

Calling all Coders – Yet another survey - franklaemmer
http://coders-survey.com/

======
koopajah
I was a bit puzzled at first with the list of skills/languages and had to go
to the "About" page to understand you're targetting specifically web
developpers, you might want to make that more obvious at least in the
introduction.

You should also add an "other" option with an input field to allow developers
to indicate technologies you did not put in your list especially when dealing
with IDE or frameworks.

